# Does anyone use a wireless camera in their barn?



## chelsboers (Mar 25, 2010)

I've been looking at wireless cameras and would like to what you have to have to set one up. I already have wireless internet and I used my phone and made sure it would reach my kidding pens. The ones I've been looking at say you can check them anywhere you have internet


----------



## xymenah (Jul 1, 2011)

I have a Foscam 18918w. It took a while for me to figure out how to get it wireless but once I got it everything is easy. It has night vision, sound and you can speak into it from your computer and talk to the goats or people in the barn. I have some recordings of it on my Livestream HERE if you want to check out the picture quality. I can actually see the kangaroo rat that visits the barn at night during the winter. My "barn" is about 200-300 feet from my house and it is a metal building. I wasn't so sure if I was going to get it to work at first but I hooked it up and it connected right off the bat. I use my computer screen to see everything and have a duel monitoring system by hooking my laptop up to another computer screen and splitting the image so I can still use it. My current phone does not have the software to see it on there but an iPone would if you have one.


----------



## 8566 (Jul 18, 2012)

just ordered one for xmas ....
thanks and I sure hope I can make it work with my mifi ...


----------



## chelsboers (Mar 25, 2010)

xymenah said:


> I have a Foscam 18918w. It took a while for me to figure out how to get it wireless but once I got it everything is easy. It has night vision, sound and you can speak into it from your computer and talk to the goats or people in the barn. I have some recordings of it on my Livestream HERE if you want to check out the picture quality. I can actually see the kangaroo rat that visits the barn at night during the winter. My "barn" is about 200-300 feet from my house and it is a metal building. I wasn't so sure if I was going to get it to work at first but I hooked it up and it connected right off the bat. I use my computer screen to see everything and have a duel monitoring system by hooking my laptop up to another computer screen and splitting the image so I can still use it. My current phone does not have the software to see it on there but an iPone would if you have one.


That's a HUGE help. My barn is about the same distance and is also metal, so I've been reluctant to get one. Right now I have a camera wired to the barn, but I would like to be able to check on them while I'm at work. Mostly during kidding time. I actually looked at that camera, but the reviews worried me and I heard it was really hard to hook up wireless.


----------



## Erik_L (Nov 27, 2012)

Please keep us posted on the progress and brands you either use or consider.

Erik_L sent this from his iPhone using GoatSpot. Pretty cool, huh?


----------



## 8566 (Jul 18, 2012)

chelsboers said:


> That's a HUGE help. My barn is about the same distance and is also metal, so I've been reluctant to get one. Right now I have a camera wired to the barn, but I would like to be able to check on them while I'm at work. Mostly during kidding time. I actually looked at that camera, but the reviews worried me and I heard it was really hard to hook up wireless.


I just did a bing search and it came up as #1 in top ten cameras for 2012 and 2013 ..... knowing that anyone can post anything but could be legit.


----------



## chelsboers (Mar 25, 2010)

LilBleatsFarm said:


> I just did a bing search and it came up as #1 in top ten cameras for 2012 and 2013 ..... knowing that anyone can post anything but could be legit.


One of the problems I had with the Amazon reviews was that I found out some of the people who worked for the company selling the cameras were giving positive reviews. I'm also a little intimidated after hearing how hard it was to set up. I think I will go ahead and get either that one or the newer version.

In one of the review I read that the app to watch the camera on your android or iphone is IP Cam Viewer from Robert Chou.


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

I have the trendnet 422 - matter of fact - hoping to get the kidding pen up this weekend or close so that I can set up the cam. I loved it in North Idaho - just put an antantea extension from radio shack on it and I was good. There is an Iphone app and can take it anywhere and watch!


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

I currently have wireless security cameras... they are not internet cams but I would like to get a wireless IP camera, would I be able to see my girls over the internet on a laptop away from home should I go the IP route?


----------



## chelsboers (Mar 25, 2010)

You can look at them from anything that has internet anywhere.


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

I had two. Sure wish I would of done it years and years ago.

I got mine on ebay. They are pretty cheap. I also bought a unit that will split the two camera so I can see both cameras on one TV screen. Now I am not kidding anymore so I am going to see the splitter


----------



## chelsboers (Mar 25, 2010)

I got my camera in the mail the other day and finally spent the time today to get it all hooked up. It took me a couple hours but it wasn't too hard. The coolest part is now I can see everything from my phone and the I can even make it pan from my phone. Now I just need my goats to hurry up and kid. 6 weeks to go


----------



## utahgal (Sep 16, 2012)

Never used or even personally seen one in operation. I guess my burning question is: Is power required at camera location? Our barn is about 200' plus from power at the house. Roof is metal and research has told me that can be an issue with some cameras. I need 2 cameras so will need to be able to addon to system. Would also like to place one to keep an eye on the sheep in late March/April when they start lambing. We tried to time breeding so the goats have nursing babies so we can sneak a lamb on a goat mom if needed.

Thanks
Cindy


----------



## chelsboers (Mar 25, 2010)

The camera I got has to be plugged into a power source but the internet is wireless. Our barn is all metal and we haven't had an issue with it. The camera is definitely worth the $60 I spent. It has saved me from all the cold night checks. I will probably get at least one more so I can see all the kidding pens

Forgot to add our barn is about 300' away


----------



## utahgal (Sep 16, 2012)

I suppose for the short time it would be in use, I could run a LONG extension cord? I know its not good to run cords that distance due to power loss, but all we can do is try it. If it doesn't work, I have a nice warm sleeping bag I could use in the barn lol I'm sure the rabbits won't mind.


----------



## michaelhannaster (May 30, 2012)

i use the Foscam as well and currently don't have a outlet in my barn but I had an extra battery and used an inverter for the time being to power it up. The only recomendation I would make is try to keep your camera out of the elements and it will be good to go


----------

